# Not a good sign at all



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We CANNOT let this happen to our hunting community. Anyone from Connecticut here needs to contact their local representative. This @##%^^& me off something fierce. http://www.gohuntn.c...-animal-cruelty


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd be interested to see the video. Did he do something unethical(stupid) or do they have a surplus of money burning a hole in their pockets ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

YD, most likely both, but I too would like t see the video.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Unfortunately it's been taken down. I'll try and find it. Obviously there's politics involved in this whole ordeal. My idiot hippie sister-in-law and her monkey husband are pushing some anti-hunting crap with people in Maryland over deer populations. Sheesh !


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, I'm afraid to comment too much without seeing the video. This world is full of stupid people. But it's also full of left wing nut jobs. Let's hope it's the nut jobs being stupid. We'er used to that!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's an update to this story. Apparently the nimrod used a .22lr to shoot the deer resulting in a long and painful death obviously, hence the video being removed. This came from a bunch of different reports. I apologize for any misinformation I may have given. http://www.courant.com/community/new-hartford/hc-new-hartford-deer-hunting-0125-20120124,0,1380473.story


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep, another nimrod gives us a black eye in the general public's view. Was good to read the State's rep giving a favorable view of hunters.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

People like that have no respect for the animals they are hunting or others that might be viewing. If he was brazen enough to post a video he must have been proud of his actions. People like that have no business hunting!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

It has to be centerfire in AL, USED to be a .243 or larger for deer requirement years ago.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Here's an update to this story. Apparently the nimrod used a .22lr to shoot the deer resulting in a long and painful death obviously, hence the video being removed. This came from a bunch of different reports. I apologize for any misinformation I may have given. http://www.courant.c...0,1380473.story


Sadly that says it all.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I know. I was having one of those days where the four walls were closing in on me and I was fighting mad when I saw it. Should have looked into it further. The guys an idiot and should be severely punished. I don't care what anyone says that you can kill one with a 22LR blah blah... It just isn't right or humane for that matter.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Tom their an arsehole if they do, full stop.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree a .22 is not the right rifle to use. And he was not too smart about posting it. And what was the cruel part ?

However all the facts should be reviewed before anyone passes judgement.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The cruel part was that by using a 22lr the deer lived for an extended period. God knows what he did to the poor thing as it lay dying.
I don't think I want to now the details.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> I agree a .22 is not the right rifle to use. And he was not too smart about posting it. And what was the cruel part ?
> 
> However all the facts should be reviewed before anyone passes judgement.


The facts are he shot the poor animal with a .22 Brian, its very straight forward.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

After rereading Oac's post I believe that he knows that the choice of rifle wasn't correct but was wondering what the idiot did as the animal was dying. (the report does not specify what cruel things happened as the animal lay dying)


----------

